# Painting Cement Ceilings



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm just wondering if it's better to use a bonding primer then latex paint on unpainted cement ceilings, or use a specialized product like Loxon or some epoxy. I'm also wondering if cleaning is necessary.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Probably depends a bit on the type of project, but I would probably just use whatever you're using everywhere else. I paint foundations with house paint pretty regularly and haven't had any problems, especially if you're using something like Regal or Duration. 

If it was a larger or higher-end project I might use a specialized product just to be safe.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Please give more details or pics of the project as to a best practice.


----------



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Please give more details or pics of the project as to a best practice.


Here is the ceiling that's getting painted.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, I would prime it with something like Aqualock. It looks pretty smooth and there may be some kind of sealer on there. 🤷‍♀️ Insurance.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I would use a quality masonry primer like Loxon.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

Another good choice would be Ben Moore's Ultra Spec Masonry primer 608, specifically because of it's high alkali resistance - up to pH-13.


----------

